# [ODMP] Pennsylvania State Police, Pennsylvania ~ December 12, 2005



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

A Corporal with the Pennsylvania State Police was killed in the line of duty on December 12, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18074*


----------

